# Ibew traveling and state certifications



## BAD 2 THE BONE (Aug 10, 2009)

Listen up my fellow union members :

How many times have you heard some fool shout out you could travel as a solution to out of wouk situati0ns!

Lets analyse the ramifications of working out of state.

Each state has there own questions of nec and requirments to fill before j-w electricans are allowed to work as certificed.
Welcome to the brave new world brother , have you got your papers ready .. Help or hinderance here we are 2009.

The ibew union espouses orgainzation how ever they. The ibew should have a national directory stating every states certifications requirments and filing addresses ..why does the union ignore members on such an issue .. Every one is working for them selfs, brotherhood my friend..

If you have to beat them down in order to make them better so be it ..dont dare tell me to quit the union if i dont like it . 
I will hurt you severly in every way possiable ..

Monkey hand shake and cap backwards dont need to read my writes..

Homlies need not apply .


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Needs to be in union topics section.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BAD 2 THE BONE said:


> Each state has there own questions of nec and requirments to fill before j-w electricans are allowed to work as certificed.
> Welcome to the brave new world brother , have you got your papers ready .. Help or hinderance here we are 2009.


Huh? :blink: Each state having its own rules for licensing is not exactly something new. 

As for this list you speak of, they do exist.


----------



## BAD 2 THE BONE (Aug 10, 2009)

Peter the member. Tell me now and every one else reading this.
Just exactly where does one get such a master listing of all state requirments for there certifications??.
What is the name,address ,email address of the ageancy that deciminates this very single compiled valuabl piece of information. 

This would be an electricans travellers dream sheet..

We are all waiting, teach us all , let me have it..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

First of all, I'm not a union member, and have no desire to be one. This list has been on Mike Holt's website for as long as I can remember, so the information is out there.

State Licensing info


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hold his hand and teach him peterD.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Hold his hand and teach him peterD.


No, he has the IBEW to do that for him. :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I wonder what he means by Peter the member?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I wonder what he means by Peter the member?


Don't know...but what a great nickname! :thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Don't know...but what a great nickname! :thumbup:


 You can now start you a running list like 480. Hack, Peter the member and so on.:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BAD 2 THE BONE said:


> Listen up my fellow union members :
> 
> How many times have you heard some fool shout out you could travel as a solution to out of wouk situati0ns!
> 
> ...



Maybe the way you carry yourself is "the problem"?
Your very first post is full of hostility.
If you learn to ask for things - instead of demand - you might actually receive what it is you want.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

BAD 2 THE BONE said:


> dont dare tell me to quit the union if i dont like it .
> I will hurt you severly in every way possiable ..


Perfect profile for small man syndrome. Bet he's 5 foot nothin' and a buck forty dripping. :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Minuteman said:


> Perfect profile for small man syndrome. Bet he's 5 foot nothin' and a buck forty dripping. :laughing:


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Where did Mr. bad to the bone go?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Where did Mr. bad to the bone go?


He went back to being "Unempolyed"


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> He went back to being "Unempolyed"


 With his attitude he will probably stay unemployed for a while.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Ahh,yes......Peter the member!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BAD 2 THE BONE said:


> Listen up my fellow union members :
> 
> How many times have you heard some fool shout out you could travel as a solution to out of wouk situati0ns!
> 
> ...


It's so hard to believe a prize like you is unemployed.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I wonder what he means by Peter the member?


Isn't 'Peter the member' redundant. :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I admire his idealism, though to put it to good use would require a bit refinement.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Company Name
> EVERYONE THREE TIMES


I think that says it all along with the snippy attitude.

Even in the Union for a man to hit every company 3 times generally leads one to believe an attitude adjustment might be in order.

And not every state has requirements.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

BAD 2 THE BONE said:


> Listen up my fellow union members :
> 
> How many times have you heard some fool shout out you could travel as a solution to out of wouk situati0ns!
> 
> ...


two maney wurdz


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Bad to the Bone, or whatever you think you are. Please do not travel. Huffing and puffing impresses none that are road warriors. Hearing such a tirade makes me want to ask "What local did you say you were from?" Because I'd rather work in a much friendlier environment than deal with the baggage your dragging around. You for a toolie could be a hard day at work on a good day.Check your attitude at the door. I've travelled quite a bit, and if the locals have work, doors normally open. If they don't have anything, don't be obnoxious, they are having a hard time for their own. before you showed up ready to take on the world, did you do everything you could at the home local? Makes me want to ask everyone who voted for Obummer how they like that hope and change? Seems to have hit a lot who bought into his BS. I didn't like McCain, but Sarah was great for the State of Alaska! Woman's got my vote, whoever's party she is running on's ticket!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> ... but Sarah was great for the State of Alaska! Woman's got my vote, whoever's party she is running on's ticket!


I'd hit her.:whistling2:


Anyway....some counties in NJ have more population than the entire State of Alaska [which I'd like to visit someday].


We're going fftopic:here ...put on the hip waders :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Minuteman said:


> Bet he's 5 foot nothin' and a buck forty dripping. :laughing:


You mean Marc? :whistling2:

Ouch! Zing! Shazam! :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Peter D said:


> You mean Marc? :whistling2:


Red, white, and blue... or blue, white, and red?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Red, white, and blue... or blue, white, and red?


Surely you are leading up to a joke of some sort?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Surely you are leading up to a joke of some sort?


No, I've never been known to joke.... But there are two Marcs here: French and American, hence red, white, and blue... or blue, white, and red. I was questioning which you were speaking of.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> No, I've never been known to joke.... But there are two Marcs here: French and American, hence red, white, and blue... or blue, white, and red. I was questioning which you were speaking of.



Ahhh right...that would be red, white and blue Marc.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> No, I've never been known to joke.... But there are two Marcs here: French and American, hence red, white, and blue... or blue, white, and red. I was questioning which you were speaking of.


You made a funny, check one in your I made a joke column.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BAD 2 THE BONE said:


> Listen up my fellow union members :
> 
> How many times have you heard some fool shout out you could travel as a solution to out of wouk situati0ns!
> 
> ...


Dont drink and post :thumbsup:


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Dont drink and post :thumbsup:


I think that "Bad 2 the Bone" likes the gonja weed......LOL. He also never won a spelling bee in school, I would guess.....


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

I think B2B has been scared off.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Minuteman said:


> I think B2B has been scared off.


_"scared off"_?
People like the OP are generally too stupid and arrogant to be "scared off".


"Shamed off" might be more accurate :laughing:


----------

